# Log Furniture



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Latest Log Furniture Build- Part 1*

Some of my most recent log furniture pieces, including building photos.


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Log Furniture Part 2*

A few more pieces.


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

Afew more pictures.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

You need to post to just ONE thread, makes it much easier for us to follow.

Click on the POST REPLY prompt. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice!! What is the finish??


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

You got it going on!! I need to buy those tenon cutters, but boy the price!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I bet those are heavy to move!!


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice - one thread would help me also - and agreed what is the finish - nice and shiny


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

My fault will make only one thread from now on, the finish is Minwax Helmsman Spar Urethane clear gloss.


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes these are pretty heavy, especially the 4 foot bench, thats a pretty good slab of cedar.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

All threads merged into one.

Beautiful work.


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks very much.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Very nice work! I like how you incorporate the branches for bracing.

Very cool.


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks, yes the branches add lots of extra detail, & character, & strength. The pieces just look more rustic & lots better with the branches.


----------



## Chicago guy (Oct 2, 2014)

Very cool, interesting pieces. What do you use to clean up the branches that nicely?


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

To clean up the branches & bark I use a knife, a holy galahad disc, flap disc sanding wheel, & a sander. On the cedar I try to leave as much color on there as possible, sometimes it requires just very light sanding to get to the second skin.


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

More build photos.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice. I must say, ive been inspired!


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

very nice and well done


----------



## IowaDave (May 21, 2015)

Very nice! Those are some beautiful pieces.

I have a question though for you...how did you attach the branches(supporting pieces)? I may try to make something like that too someday, as I have plenty of cedar to work with.


----------



## imknotsquare (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow! Nicley done. Theres soo much talent on this forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## joef (Jul 18, 2012)

hi, nice work.
I have a few questions; 
do you work the wood green? both seat and legs? 
what kind of glue do you use?
thanx.


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

I prefer all my log furniture pieces to be as dry as possible before building, I mostly use Gorilla glue, thanks for all the kind words folks.


----------

